# Saynamore Vandromeda........................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

...................AND HERE SHE IS, IN THE BLUE CORNER, WEIGHING IN AT 4OOgm AND JUST 3 WEEKS OLD..............................COMING OUT FIGHTING..........................ITS VANDA! 



















OR MAYBE SHE'LL JUST GO BACK TO MOM FOR SOME MORE MILKY WILKY


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello, Vanda here, does nobody like me  sobbing now


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

she`s very cute did mum only have the 1 ??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes she did, we are not greedy  lol


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw how cute!!! one special baby to spoil. xxxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she is sooo cute! Mum is gorgeous too, love those amber eyes!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankoos, whose is that horsey Bee? I do like that


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG she has the most gorgeous face - I could smush her forever xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Vanda says big x to you Auntie Maxwell  Can you tell I've had a little glass of wine tonight, tee hee? 

To lighten the mood on the cat section tonight and seeing as its my thread so I can put what I like on it, here we go.............................

I've cooked a chicken for my tea and laboriously slaved over a hot oven, making a delicious cranberry sauce to go with it. Would you like to know what I've christened my Masterchef concoxion for tonight?............................................



Scroll down.............................................




and some more.............................................






CHUCK BERRY!!!!!!! PMSL 

Sorry, couldnt resist 




(oops that doesnt look quite right, lol)


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Thankoos, whose is that horsey Bee? I do like that


It's my Aunties.. I ride him for her..


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh it takes me back Bee, I rode from 12 years old onwards, my own up to getting a mortgage and then after for other people. I do miss it so much


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

vanda is gorgeous, does her name have a special meaning?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh it takes me back Bee, I rode from 12 years old onwards, my own up to getting a mortgage and then after for other people. I do miss it so much


Yeh I have ridden for as long as I can remember, my family have always had horses.

But yes, I ride other peoples horses now as I really cant afford one of my own now I've got a mortgage!

You should start going to lessons, if horse riding is in your blood you will miss it!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it does Jan, was having wine again last week when I thought of it. Andromeda sounds quite like 'giving it large' like a planet or a milky way or something and van is because she is van pattern, so she became Vandromeda  does that make sense? lol (probably not)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh I have ridden for as long as I can remember, my family have always had horses.
> 
> But yes, I ride other peoples horses now as I really cant afford one of my own now I've got a mortgage!
> 
> You should start going to lessons, if horse riding is in your blood you will miss it!


I'd end up in a class full of four years olds probably, pmsl


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I'd end up in a class full of four years olds probably, pmsl


ha ha ha I just get private lessons, couldnt be doing with being a class full of kids! ha!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yes it does Jan, was having wine again last week when I thought of it. Andromeda sounds quite like 'giving it large' like a planet or a milky way or something and van is because she is van pattern, so she became Vandromeda  does that make sense? lol (probably not)


cool......


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> cool......


Nah! can put ice in it, its red wine, lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Like? Love Them Both Mum And Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Fankoo Fluffs  Its the first successful kitten that this mother has had, she has been with a different boy in the past. Must have been incompatible blood groups or something before


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Only just caught this thread - she's lovely & great name as always! 

Really chuffed for you! 

As you've mentioned food - we had baked apples for afters (dessert) they were scrumptious 
And no before you ask, there are no leftovers to send up to you


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Only just caught this thread - she's lovely & great name as always!
> 
> Really chuffed for you!
> 
> ...


Doh! what you like woman, always tempting me with your Southern County scrummy desserts that we dont get up here!  looks like I'll have to open a tin of rice pudding again, yes you know that stuff with the devon cream in it  sulk sulk sulk

and Christina, please do not send me a picture of the empty dessert dish again or I will cry


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> and Christina, please do not send me a picture of the empty dessert dish again or I will cry


Sorry the children have licked the dish clean this time, so there's no point! 

Ooh I am awful but I like it!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I bet you've made some scrumpy with the rest of the apples as well havent you  at least send us a bottle of that up, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Did they look like this?............................


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Did they look like this?............................


Very nearly! 

Yum Yum. No cider though - BURP


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a cute little fluff ball, gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a gorgeous kitten, very very cute


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love the captions as much as this sinfully cute little gal C,her name makes puuurrfect sense(like ya thinking Love),so pleased for you and mum is just beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

She is gorgeous - absolutely love tortie and whites!!!

Louise
X


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hello, Vanda here, does nobody like me  sobbing now


Aww of course I do, they are so cute, fluffy and cuddly. The have fabulous marking beautiful colouring. 

Give them a hug from me. 

Sue


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww bless


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> She is gorgeous - absolutely love tortie and whites!!!
> 
> Louise
> X


You and me both Louise, its my favourite colour too. Been trying to breed a van pattern in this colour for years


----------

